# How far are you from your sailboat?



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

This is a older thread that deserves to be a Sailnet poll.

IMHO this is best measured in the time it takes to get to your boat, since traffic and mode of transportation vary widely. If you have to row out to your boat, count that time to. So it's door-to-door, or door-to-hatch if you prefer.

If you move her (as I do in the winter), use the average distance.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

5 minutes..


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

2 miles. By bike...12 minutes.


----------



## Danny33 (Nov 21, 2007)

300 feet ...Its the dog house for now !


----------



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

10 minutes from home, but only about 3 minutes from work!


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, Im an hour and 20 minutes away. Kinda sad but when I get there I cant just come home real quick for something. 

Or if the weather gets to bad you pretty much have to ride it out. My girlfriend wanted to come home one night when our boat and many others people boats were snapping dock lines throughout the night at the marina. It gets bad when the wind blows from a certain direction and it sure was that night. 

It was around when I first got the boat and I hadn't spent many nights aboard yet so it quite scary/exciting. I really liked going on deck when it was getting bad for some reason......


----------



## curtdave9 (Dec 1, 2008)

40 to 45 minutes from home and 25 minutes from work.


----------



## brc608 (Nov 23, 2008)

Its on the side of my house !!!!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, the less-than-15-minute crowd is "winning" this poll.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Commack to Northport  and to think i allmost put the boat in greenport again  Now i am able to use it as many as 4 times a week because the drive is so short  

Now the launch ride can be LONG at times as i am over 1/2 mile out from Seymour's


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

5 minutes to the dinghy dock. 10 minutes to the storage yard.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

1 minute. It is about 200 feet from my door.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Used to be 45 min on a good day, 3 hrs when there was a wicked wreck that I did not know about on the interstate, now 10-15 depending upon traffic.

Much, much more use when it is close at hand to use! I'm at the boat more in a month than I was the first year we owned her!

Marty


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

about 4 min including walking down the dock


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

About 1 minute if you walk slow!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe the poll should have included another option: "am jealous of everyone who is minutes from their boat" !!


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

20 minutes away...


----------



## Mikelivingstone (Apr 16, 2008)

About 10 minutes, Half way to work


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

tommays said:


> Commack to Northport  and to think i allmost put the boat in greenport again  Now i am able to use it as many as 4 times a week because the drive is so short
> 
> Now the launch ride can be LONG at times as i am over 1/2 mile out from Seymour's


seymours launches drive fast always throwing there wakes at everyone where are you located? your lucky takes me 30min+ to get outta northport were farther back than Brittania lots of fun!!!!!!! see ya out there BTW 3 min walk to dock an if the dinghy likes me shell start in a couple pulls =)


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

No "real" boat, so it is an eternity for me.................
Kinda depressing.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

When the boat is on the hard at St Kilda Marina, it's about 45 minutes for us - but since the tail end of our boat is the first thing the west wind hits when it screams across the Bay, I worry about it all the time!

When it's parked at home in the shed I can sleep at night, but it's an hour or more to the water. Can't win really...


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

I live on board, but my internet is about 5 minutes away.


----------



## modul8 (Oct 26, 2008)

around 36 minutes from my house to where my boat sits, patiently waiting out a frigid canadian winter.


----------



## dougklay (Feb 19, 2008)

A whopping 4 hours. Sucks being a FL boy living in desert Texas. Have to make a *LONG* weekend out of it at least every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Calabego (Nov 4, 2008)

6.7 mi – about 14 mins as the car flies.
Never a direct route when you need one....


----------



## Dick Pluta (Feb 25, 2006)

Today - 938 miles ATCF. January 6th - 10 minutes.

Dick Pluta
AEGEA
Nassau Bahamas


----------



## andrevenables (Dec 6, 2006)

20 minutes from my office, 30 minutes from my home in the Hudson Valley. 
Which reminds me: how about some of you southern sailors posting some good Warm pictures to distract us from the freezing rain and snow?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

about an hour, too bad, I can't just jump over for a quick sail...


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

With the boat very close now, I'm finding that I go there more often. Of course, she's on the hard and I'm generally working on her.

And I didn't get much done with all the snow all over.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

it's in the driveway for the winter, soon as this blasted snow settels down It will be at the harbor either Blain or Bellingham. Then It will be about a 30 min drive.


----------



## easygoing (Aug 9, 2008)

It takes me about 3 days, 8000 miles, and a case of Bud to get to my boat. 2 day's to get out of Iraq 1 day flight to U.S. be there Jan 2, sailing to Key West FL.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

The boat is parked in my yard right now, so it's a minute or less from the kitchen door to walk across the driveway, climb the boat stairs, and step aboard.

But it is off-season.

In season, it's a four-hour drive to where the boat is normally moored.


----------



## Sinuous (Sep 14, 2008)

5.5 hours at the moment; in a month, though, we'll be living aboard.


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

Lucky enough to live aboard AND have internet access. Whooo Hoooo!


----------



## naohhazmat (Feb 28, 2009)

I voted "15 to 29 minutes" but it's longer if I forget the gate code.


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

I voted "15-29" but that's in the summer. Right now, it's 1/2 hour to get to the Island Airport, then a 2 hour walk around Toronto Island too get to the actual boat.

Getting to the boat is one thing. Being able to use it is another. Currently sitting 100' from the water. Snow. Ice. It all sucks. Need summer badly.


----------



## Vitesse473 (Mar 16, 2008)

1800 miles away down in La Paz, Mexico enjoying the 90 degree weather. We'll be cruising the Sea of Cortez for a week in April, then the long haul home to SF where she'll be 30 minutes away.


----------



## deberg351 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm currently about an hour and a half away, but that's because the boat is on the hard up in Maine. In a month and a half (weather permitting), I'll be sailing her down to Boston, and then after a bit of preparation, I'll be zero minutes away, living aboard!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

It's about a three minute walk to the boat, unless I look for agates on the beach. Life is good.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I voted 45 -59 which is from home, but its only 0-10 minutes from the office


----------



## SVImpunity (Mar 7, 2009)

*How far from the boat*

I travel around 600 klms to my boat & don't mind doing it. The time down there is precious & usually I stay for more that a week & sometimes 3.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

We're in Fort Worth and Paloma is in Corpus Christi - 440 miles 7-hour drive


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

We live on the boat. Lucky us the internet is there too. Anybody want to buy a 3/2 pool home that's empty?....lolololololol


----------



## sahara (Dec 15, 2006)

A little over 2000 miles. Requires a pretty trustworthy boatyard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Too far! We live in Chicago and the boat is in Kemah, Texas. Long way but we try to get down there for long weekends every month to six weeks. The plan is to move down there eventually and end up retiring there. It'll work out sooner or later.


----------



## Naughtylus (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm about 15 minutes away until the lemmings come out of their offices at 5pm, and it turns into 45 mins!
I can usually be on the water in an hour or so.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bene505 said:


> Wow, the less-than-15-minute crowd is "winning" this poll.


Of course! Why bother responding if you can't brag it up a bit?

Durihg the too long winter season Drift lives in a bow shed in the yard where it's a 1 minute walk to sand, paint, varnish or just breath in her wonderful smell.

She lives in a cove 1/2 mile from the house when she's in the water. Maybe 10 minutes max if I have to wait at the ramp to launch the dink.

The down side is it's a 7 mile motor down a tidal river to get to open ocean.

Bugger!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hot,

7 miles of motoring is probably worth it since you can see her all the time.

Have you ever thought about keeping her loser to the ocean for a few weeks? Or do you go on enough trips that get you out there?

Regards


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bene505 said:


> Hot,
> 
> 7 miles of motoring is probably worth it since you can see her all the time.
> 
> ...


True, I get to drive by and check on her every time I go out, but until recently there were few other options due to a lack of launch ramps (I row out).

I have to plan around the tide quite a bit or I can spend the whole day motoring in and out, so until I retired I was pretty limited in my after work sailing. Nowadays I can pretty much go sailing when I please!

Recently friends on the other side of town have offered the use of their dinghy float, so I may move her over there when next I commission her.

No tidal currents, open water nearby, yeeehaaaa!


----------



## dergon (Jun 19, 2007)

Walking distance -----10 minutes

Car ---5 min (it's circuitous by car but not on foot)

Scooter (if done illegally on the bike path down the hill) 2 min 



If it weren't for the Water treament facility I'd be able to see the marina from my house.


----------



## PCP777 (Apr 7, 2009)

My boat is half way between my job and my home, perfect, 10 to 15 minutes away from either location. 

Even better, my boat is about 100 yards away from a floating bar called weekends which is pretty fun.


----------



## anthon (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm very luck, boat is less that 5 mins away


----------



## tekphnx (Apr 29, 2009)

Really, what do we put for 'on a trailer in my back yard'? ;>


----------



## 224 (Mar 8, 2008)

1


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Was 1000 miles. Three hours by air, or two weeks by sea.
Now ten minutes. I visited three times this week.


----------



## damies (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm glad you asked in minutes, I really struggle with archaic measurement system like cubits, feet and miles. BTW I have small feet so does that make me further away?


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

*time as an accurate measure of distance*

In cursing boats you don't think about the physical distance in a comparative sense, but rather how long it will take to get there (or how much time you will have to enjoy getting there). In the same way different boats travel at different speeds, so do different boat owners. 
Among physicists there is a tangible measurement of distance, a nanosecond, the distance it takes light to travel in one nanosecond (one billionth of a second) = 29.98cm/11.803in.



damies said:


> I'm glad you asked in minutes, I really struggle with archaic measurement system like cubits, feet and miles. BTW I have small feet so does that make me further away?


----------



## cabron99 (Jul 29, 2007)

About 10 minutes from home. I can hold my breath and get there from my office.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

A picture is worth a thousand words...










This is my back yard...in dry season. Everything is much greener now.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Night0wl,

That picture is just awesome. You really have it good.

It's winter time now, so our boat is 25 minutes away on the hard. I try to get there every week to monitor the battery voltages among other things.

I'm planning to lauch in early April (not late June like last year). If we get in well before everyone else, maybe we'll have a few weeks before we get kicked out to go to our summer cruising grounds, which are 100 miles away.

Regards,
Brad
p.s. Bump!


----------



## Maverick1958 (Nov 30, 2009)

Here in Texas we never ask how far it is somewhere, it is always too far. So instead of asking how far we just ask how long does it take to get there. As for my boat it is sitting in the driveway about 10 seconds or 10 to the 19 nano seconds away.


----------



## bloodhunter (May 5, 2009)

There's more to it than just how long it takes to get to the boat. There's also how long it takes to get the boat to where you can actually sail. We had a choice -- put the boat at a marina 5-15 minutes from our house but then spend 1.5 to 2 hours motoring out to the bay or put the boat in a marina an hour or so from our house but once we leave the marina we're out sailing. 
We chose the latter.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Summer = Two moorings depending upon my mood or weather.

Mooring #1 - 30 yard walk from house to beach/dinghy, then about 100 yards across the water.

Mooring #2 - .9 miles to to the yacht club then about 130 yards on the launch.

We can sail off the mooring as both moorings are in the heart of Casco Bay, which is prime sailing waters..


Winter = 2.3 miles to boat yard.

Some winters I bring her home so 25 feet...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

bloodhunter said:


> There's more to it than just how long it takes to get to the boat. There's also how long it takes to get the boat to where you can actually sail. We had a choice -- put the boat at a marina 5-15 minutes from our house but then spend 1.5 to 2 hours motoring out to the bay or put the boat in a marina an hour or so from our house but once we leave the marina we're out sailing.
> We chose the latter.


Very true.. we were in a similar situation.. though the driving time was similar (15-30 minutes) , we are now literally 5 minutes from sailing, whereas before we had a tidal narrows that meant either 30 or 60 minutes to the bay depending on current - and at some times there was no getting in or out (currents 7-9 knots) and even with manageable currents the wind over the flow made for dangerous seas at times.

Much happier now, despite more city driving to get to the boat.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

bloodhunter said:


> There's more to it than just how long it takes to get to the boat. There's also how long it takes to get the boat to where you can actually sail. We had a choice -- put the boat at a marina 5-15 minutes from our house but then spend 1.5 to 2 hours motoring out to the bay or put the boat in a marina an hour or so from our house but once we leave the marina we're out sailing.
> We chose the latter.


*EXCELLENT* point. Even though the Jendai is right in my backyard, I'm a good 45 minutes to an hour to the inlet. The problem was, I couldn't afford waterfront east of I-95 when I bought the house in 2007. Now, though...I'd seriously look at some of those houses as they're in the same price range I paid for my house!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

5 minutes on foot, to my community beach/jetty.
10 minutes of prep to get underway.
15 minutes of motoring to get where a skilled sailor can cut the engine if the wind is blowing from the right direction, 30 minutes if it's not.

I couldn't imagine berthing anywhere else.


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

I have to chime in. I can see my boat from my apartment. I can be in my living room and decide to go for a sail and be on the Bay under sail in 15 minutes. If the wind is right I can sail out of my slip and out of the creek. If I am really lucky I can sail back into the slip too. Every day I am still in awe at what a great find this place is.
________
Washington medical marijuana


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

You just have to be a "topper" don't you? lol...


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't help it. I grew up in Indiana and taught myself to sail on large ponds. Moving to the east coast has been one of the highlights of my life. Not too bad for a farm boy!
________
HOW TO ROLL BLUNTS


----------



## ROSA (Oct 22, 2009)

Our boat is 30' from our back door and 10 minutes to Lake Pontchartrain.


----------



## GraceOmallyPirateQueen (Apr 7, 2011)

Lucky me! The dock is just behind the apartment complex. I look out the window, see a breeze in the trees and on Medicine Lake, call a friend, and be ready to go before they show up with breakfast! I'm also the only sailboat at dock so they let me have the end where I can easily dock from either direction instead of entering a slip. I think I'm spoiled with my first sailboat!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Use to be I lived on the boat, but now I find myself some 3,500-+ away from her.........*i2f*


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

5 city blocks


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bump.

There's a good thread on this that someone just bumped, but the poll result here are so revealing that I thought I'd bump this too.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## jepomer (Nov 29, 2008)

Although we are just over an hour away from our slip, it is not a long distance relative to our typical work commutes. But there is a glimmer of the work commute ending in a few more years with the free time expanding - and the grandkids could spend more time with us...


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Just spent over a week on the boat. That was excellent. 0 feet away from the boat. We did some sailing too.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

We live about 2 1/4 hours from our boat. However, our boat is at the dock of our vacation house so when we are there, it's only minutes!


----------



## bbonifaci (Jun 22, 2007)

5 minutes.


----------



## No Drama (Jun 24, 2011)

We are members of two yacht clubs.
Our current yacht, a 23foot Windrush Wildfire trailer sailer, is kept 5 minutes drive from home at The Cruising Yacht Club of Western Australia.
Our previous boat, a Sparkman & Stephens 34, was kept 35 minutes drive away, at Fremantle Sailing Club.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

In the summer she's on a trailer mast up at the Marina ready to sail, 2 hrs away...

In the winter she's in the barn mast down ready to work on 2 minutes away....


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Wyndwitch is ten minutes away from my place and close to work. She's always ready for a winter sail if
the bay is clear.....


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

124 feet, but I am about to walk into living room and cut that down 90 feet.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I lived on our boat when Hurricane Sandy hit. There was no electricity or Internet at home, and I had both on the boat. Was able to keep working, and helping the company's recovery.

A boat can make a good alternate worksite and home.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## andrevenables (Dec 6, 2006)

Vacationing in Texas so I am about 2000 miles or 5.5 hours by airplane away!


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

I was just in the hospital for 4 days, longest I have been away from my boat since I owned it. I spent a 2 weeks recuperating on someone elses boat, longest I have stayed off my boat, though I checked on it every day...till I couldn't stand it any more and moved back on. 
When I was fished out of the water after almost drowning and dieing of hypothermia, first thing out of my mouth (after the water) was "Is my boat OK"....I guess that shows where my priorities lie.


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

wolfenzee said:


> I was just in the hospital for 4 days, longest I have been away from my boat since I owned it. I spent a 2 weeks recuperating on someone elses boat, longest I have stayed off my boat, though I checked on it every day...till I couldn't stand it any more and moved back on.
> When I was fished out of the water after almost drowning and dieing of hypothermia, first thing out of my mouth (after the water) was "Is my boat OK"....I guess that shows where my priorities lie.


Wolf, very glad to see you made it out of the water alive, and that the boat was ok. Unfair test of devotion dont ya know! Sail On!


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks....I knew I loved the old girl, it's all I've got in the world. But having something like this reinforces how I feel. I have resisted "required" liability insurance, but have looked into full coverage for a 40yo wooden boat, doing full time international cruising. I found a company that insures more than just weekend sailors that never sail out of sight of land. 
Covering all the bells and whistles full coverage, liability etc will cost me about $75/mo (keep in mind some people spend more on their gadgets and gizmos than I spent on my entire boat, gizmos included). The insurance company International Marine Insurance Services (imis.pro) asked all the right questions, got back to me the next day then responded immediately as soon as I added information...I am not easily impressed by an insurance company.


----------



## macwester26 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mine is only 25 miles away but takes approx an hour to get there.

Traffic and more traffic.
Robert


----------



## John B (Mar 6, 2013)

I drive 25min its worth it.I am right on an inlet to ocean.There are two great bars at my marina.Lots of fun.


----------



## sheils (Jan 25, 2012)

How about two and a half hours!


----------



## Travelnik (May 24, 2013)

I said 0 since I'm closer than 1 minute away, but I don't live aboard (yet). :laugher


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

Adding in my own on this one, since the boat is a recent acquisition for me. Right NOW, she's about 2 1/2 hours away at it's original marina. However, I intend to have her in Ithaca, or very close to it, which will put it at about an hour, depending on traffic and weather. I figure it's close enough where it doesn't feel like it takes forever to get there, is close enough that I could actually go over after getting out of work at 11 PM and still not feeling like it's way too late, or go first thing in the morning and still be there with plenty of day to go. But, it's also just enough out, to make it seem almost like a vacation each time  

That's the intent anyway.


----------



## andrevenables (Dec 6, 2006)

I am physically 20 minutes, 15 miles away; emotionally, a heartbeat away!


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

We moved to our house where the boat is docked and are in the process of selling our home that was 2 1/2 hours away. The boat is now some 75' out back. 

Tod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm lucky. I'm ten minutes away by car. There are opening a new marina in my town in May that will be at the end of my street where I will be moving my boat to.

Then my commute by foot will be less then ten minutes. 

But, when I lived in south Florida, my boat was 20 miles away, and it took 45-60 minutes to drive there. It sucked.


----------



## Lustyslogger (Jan 21, 2014)

About 45 miles. I live in the mountains and sail in the lake


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

This is a fun thread . If I take the short cut 1mi. away it takes about 5min. The scenic rout is about 1.5 and under 8min. Some of my dock mates live a very long way off 2hrs. + drive, and the SoCal. traffic is brutal . My friends (a married couple) used to have their boat right next to me but lived in AZ. They were at the boat almost every weekend !


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

We live in a condo overlooking our boat club. 5 minute walk at best. I can also see my boat from my living room (both at the slip and on the hard) so can check on it first thing in the morning when I get up. Yep, still there. Yep, mast is still straight. Yep, winter tarp still in place......


----------



## Lustyslogger (Jan 21, 2014)

nodders said:


> We live in a condo overlooking our boat club. 5 minute walk at best. I can also see my boat from my living room (both at the slip and on the hard) so can check on it first thing in the morning when I get up. Yep, still there. Yep, mast is still straight. Yep, winter tarp still in place......


Some people just invite you to bite your thumb at them don't they


----------



## WesR (Jun 16, 2012)

A long 20 minutes away!


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

We used to live 2-1/2 hrs away but moved to our Creekhouse when I retired in August. So our boat is some 100' away, if you count walking out the pier. Before you flame me, I think I deserve this after driving to the boat for 25 years!

Tod


Mandolin, Bayfield 36 out of Rock Creek, Chesapeake Bay. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findrichard (Jan 16, 2014)

I am more than 2 hours away because I need to sell one house, sell 40 acres, and finish the remodel on our soon-to-be full-time home before we buy our next sailboat. Still no offers on either so waiting patiently which puts me in the dreamer category I suppose.


----------



## Wonderinlost (Mar 30, 2014)

Currently in my back yard awaiting the weather to break. Even when she will be in the water she will be less then 5 minutes away. I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait. Then Ill take my time


----------



## Bonzai (Jan 21, 2011)

6 hr drive if u time it to miss Atlanta and Macon rush hours. My plan has always been to stay on her for extended periods after she is shipshape and I am clear to travel on her. (Still tying up all my loose ends so I can separate from land life for these long periods of time... )


----------



## amatore (Mar 2, 2012)

150 meters, < 500 feets


----------



## Tyson Dannrath (Mar 2, 2014)

8 meters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Gladrags1 said:


> We used to live 2-1/2 hrs away but moved to our Creekhouse when I retired in August. So our boat is some 100' away, if you count walking out the pier. Before you flame me, I think I deserve this after driving to the boat for 25 years!
> 
> Tod
> 
> ...


Until a few years ago I lived on the water with a boat lift and access to the Gulf of Mexico. It was nice being able to walk to the back yard, and get in the boat. Unfortunately, the sailboat drew too much to get back there.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Some days....too Far


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

10 minutes by car. Very lucky !


----------



## c-28 (May 14, 2014)

70 minutes. Wish we were closer.


----------



## Fau (May 13, 2012)

7 miles. Next to no time! Taking full advantage this summer!:laugher


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

We are approximately one hour away, we are on the boat every weekend with few exception. 
I wish we were closer, but that's the way it goes.


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

I like this thread. My boat is right outside the house. The lake is an hour and then I rig it. I put an hour as my vote. I have been working /playing with the boat every night after work. We have been able to spend 6 nights at the lake and hope for a few more .
Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## grnrngr (Oct 8, 2014)

Hmmm, my boat is about 2.5 hrs from my apt., but I'm usually on it 4-5 days per week while at work. When I am home for the weekend, I'm only 15 minutes away from our Portland fleet and my neighbors boat, all at my disposal any time.


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

Try 7-8 hours away. Live north of Philly in Bucks County PA with cabin and boat in Boothbay Harbor ME.


----------



## OPossumTX (Jul 12, 2011)

Inflatable is in my den, I suppose the only way I could get closer is to live aboard.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

I voted 1-4 minutes, but it is 6' away outside my bedroom window on its trailer .....


----------



## doogymon (Apr 6, 2008)

LOL...I did the exact same thing ianjoub. My C&C 27 MKIII is right behind me in the backyard (15 seconds max) on a trailer. And the mast fits in the garage rafters diagonally.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

OPossumTX said:


> Inflatable is in my den, I suppose the only way I could get closer is to live aboard.


Yes. Just take out the seats and add blankets and pillows. Then you're all set!

Regards,
Brad


----------



## mickyomee (Nov 7, 2014)

I see


----------



## Pendragon35 (Jun 26, 2014)

Live in Albany, NY; boat is in Baltimore, inner harbor. 20 min to the airport, wait an hour, hour flight, 10 minute walk to car, 20 minute ride to boat so... all told about 3 hours.


----------



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)

About 30 minutes....7 times a week....all summer lol


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

I can't say I live aboard.. but I am still zero minutes from my boat.. it's in my driveway and I can almost reach out the kitchen window to touch it


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

should i include time rowing out to my mooring?
in that case 30 minutes plus 15


----------



## greg.rosine (Feb 23, 2018)

An hour and 15 to our marina on Lake Michigan. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

About 125'. It's at my shop behind the house.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

This is an interesting topic for discussion.

Not everyone can live close to the seaside... and even when they can... there may not be "attractive" sailing there. City dwellers such as those in NYC may have lots of coastline bit little recreational marine facilities... and not appealing places to visit in a boat. This may not be much of a "handicap" for round the buoys racing... but for cruising... it's a non starter.

When I lived in lower Manhattan I drove 100 miles often through "hamptonian traffic" to get to one of the most delightful cruising grounds in Southern New England... There are several.

Going to and using my boat has been a "vacation"... a removal from the largely urban and sub urban life to a rural and small scale one... less crowded, less noisy... more "natural". I am willing to suffer the drive... which I can chat with others in the car.... or simply think about all manner if things while I drive... or listen to music which I don't do at home... or rarely do.

Being there is always "special" for me. Travel to-from time is a calculus of how much quality time I can get on board.... As I work for myself... at home.. I have more control of my time. Now with the WWW/connectivity I can even work from my boat. That's mixture of blessing and curse. But if I had to be at work at 9 am on Monday and couldn't leave until 5pm on Friday... sailing would not work for me.

Design your life... or others will design it for you.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

I am 20 months away from my sailboat


----------

